# Europiccola: What temperature to pull a shot?



## SlightlyCaffinated (Apr 17, 2021)

I recently bought a pre-millennium La Pavoni Europiccola. Cleaned it, de-scaled it, serviced the group and it's now working fine.

I'm getting better espresso than I thought I would to start with (having read here that these machines are hard to master), but nothing spectacular yet.

I'm using beans I know, and can get good results with on my Sage Barista Pro ( 🤫), grinding a bit finer and tamping a bit lighter.

Shots lean bitter but I think the grind is Ok given resistance and shot speed, so I'm assuming temp. is causing over extraction?

With a temperature strip on the group head, what temperature would you start pulling the shot?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SlightlyCaffinated said:


> With a temperature strip on the group head, what temperature would you start pulling the shot?


 I used to do it at around 95. See how it tastes, try colder, try hotter... and see what work out for you.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, if you get bitter shots, try a lower temp shown on the grouphead strip. Maybe even as low as 80C.
The water temp in the boiler, pending on your pressurestat setting can be as hot as 120C, and the function of the grouphead is to cool that super hot flush.
I understand a working routine to be: after filling boiler with fresh water, portafilter and sieve in place, switch on.
Once heating light goes off release false steam pressure, boiler will heat again. Once light goes off again do one or 2 short flushes to speed up grouphead heating (and warm cup/s).
Meanwhile weigh and grind your shot/s. Pending on bean density you might get as much as 14gr into the sieve (I normally manage 12 - 13 comfortable).
Take portafilter and sieve out, wipe sieve dry, pour freshly ground coffee in (a funnel or bottomless cup will help), tamp.

To avoid possible puck damage through piston lift creating a vacuum: Slowly lift lever up just to below water release position (you might need to put counter pressure on the base plate), lock portafilter into group, continue to lift lever slowly all the way up, listen for water release into group.

Several options then (pending on beans ,grind, and taste preference), pre-infusion - wait for first drops, or gentle lever press until first drops followed by pressure increase, or if you want a higher water extraction after first partial lever down action gently raise lever again and allow a 2cd water release (the 'Fellini move').
Timing and weighing your shots also will help to get closer to a method which suits you and your taste buds.
I got some very nice shots with my Europiccola as Ristretto styles (13 in, 20 plus out), standard shots (1pt in 2 - 2.5 pt out) and also about 40 gr shots with the Fellini move.
But if overheated or ground too fine / coarse the results can be quite varied.

Enjoy your machine and coffees, Steve


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

@SlightlyCaffinated


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

to add: The grouphead of course is there to create a temp stable environment for the water extraction, so neither too cool or too hot is advisable. The europiccola is great for 2 shots, maybe a couple more if your workflow is good and your are frugal with the flushes.
A Teflon layer between boiler and grouphead can help to slow down the heat build up.


----------



## SlightlyCaffinated (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks both for your help.

I'm dosing 12-13 grams in, aiming for 2:1 out (seemed a sensible place to start). No Fellini move and getting close. Would be closer if I could fit scales under the portafilter. Might see if I can do that if I remove the drip tray cover.

I've been doing most of the things @SteveBRS suggests. Trying not to change too much, to isolate variables. I've been waiting for the first drops or 10 secs, after lifting the lever.

Only got the temp strips on yesterday and only had a couple of shots since. Tried starting at 95 and then 90, which was bitter but better. Crema was thin, which I assume is somewhat temp. but also pressure?

I'll go lower tomorrow and see how I get on.

Loving the journey, Sage to old manual lever in 6 months, progress has definitely been hastened with all the information on this forum (tried searching for a temp to shot start at on here and google with no joy, so thought I'd ask the direct question).

Thanks again.


----------

